# Owner of THIS car?.....



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey guys. Myself AND Mr. Young are looking for the owner of the following car. Anyone know who it might be. If so email me ASAP. Thanks a ton. 

http://www.nissan-200sx.org/DSC06216.jpg


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I think it belongs to RICHARD the owner of NIS-KNACKS!!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Positive? If so, do you know how to get ahold of him. Their email isn't working right now.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is not Richard's. It's one of his customer's car.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Any Idea how to get ahold of him. I'd love to do a write up on his car for our website and I think Michael would like to do the same for NPM.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I will try to call richard and ask him for you...
I'll see what i can come up with ...|I just hope I can find his cell phone number!!!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks, man. PM me when and if you get any info.


----------

